# Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones Pensacola Sermons



## jfschultz (Aug 10, 2010)

The Martyn Lloyd-Jones Recording Trust now has the series of sermons he preached at the 1969 Pensacola Theological Institute posted as free downloads. The link is on the left side of the page.

Click here for their North American site.


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 10, 2010)

Free sermons from the Doctor. Fantastic!


----------

